# indoor smokeless grillers



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I bought the Power Smokeless Grill and it works, made lot of different meats & vegetables it did cut down on the smoke. I have cooked in fry pans that set off smoke alarms but this did a nice job and comes with grill and griddle plate. Yes i get its not gas or charcoal with no flame which takes away flavor but when 90+ degree nice to stay in AC and cook. Few different manufacturers have these so anyone else have one?


----------

